

SCVHA: Recording Silicon Valley's History and the High-Technology Revolution - skmurphy
http://www.siliconvalleyhistorical.org/

======
skmurphy
"The only surprises are the history you don't know." Harry Truman

There is a lot of good stuff here, you get a sense of the repeating cycles of
innovation and entrepreneurship.

